# 12.1" G4 - Mixed reactions



## legacyb4 (Jan 7, 2003)

I've got semi-mixed feelings about the new release.

While I love the form factor and have been craving G4 speeds, I'm a bit disappointed to see that they've given the G4 Tiny a performance handicap if only to help differentiate in price between the G4 PB  lineup.

As someone who is willing to spend the cash on a performance laptop, does it really make sense to have to accept a performance hit for the sake of a few bucks? Okay, maybe more than a few bucks, but if I'm shelling out north of $2,000 anyway, what's another $100 or so going to do to my total?

Instead, I have to accept a L3-cacheless and paltry 256KB L2 cache machine *just* because I want the smaller unit. After all, even the lowly 12.1" iBook has a full 512KB of L2 cache!

Yes, I do like the fact that I am now Airport-Extreme ready and have Bluetooth on-board, but still...

Imagine going to a Subaru car dealer to get the new WRX STi (currently a 4-door release only and for you mainland folks, will be an absolute knockout) and being told "well, we'll sell you a two door version of our WRX STi, but give you an artificially limited turbo just because you want the 2-door version..."

Cheers.


----------



## dtmdoc (Jan 8, 2003)

i like the STi analogy.

I agree they should give a bigger cache and i dont like the fact they limit the max memory to the same as the iBooks, but I think I will buy it regardless.


----------



## OzBert (Jan 11, 2003)

I wanted an iBook but have not bought one because I need a G4.

This is perfect!


----------



## kendall (Jan 11, 2003)

I went to my local Apple Store to compare the 12", 15" and 17" PowerBooks.  Honestly, no comparison.  The 15" is still king.

The 12" PowerBook is just a glorified iBook that's not worth $1799.  

The 17" PowerBook is awesome but just too damn big for a portable.  I think $3299 is a resonable price though.

The 15" is just a perfect combination of size, power, portability and price.  I'm sure it'll be updated to match the rest of the line soon.


----------



## jdog (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *
> The 12" PowerBook is just a glorified iBook... *



And?  I'm in the same boat as OzBert, I've wanted to get an iBook for a while, but wouldn't settle for a G3.  If you get an iBook with 256mb ram and a 40gb hd your looking at $1449.  For an extra $250 you get:
Faster G4 cpu vs a G3, Faster bus, faster ddr ram vs sd ram, Builtin bluetooth, airport extreme ready.  Not bad if you ask me.  


> *
> The 17" PowerBook is awesome but just too damn big for a portable.  I think $3299 is a resonable price though.*



How do you figure $1799 is too much for the 12in, but $3299 is reasonable for the 17in?

-jdog


----------



## pyroboy (Jan 19, 2003)

I have owned a PowerBook for over 10 years. In fact, my main computer is always my PowerBook. 

I cannot remember a time when there were so many great choices! We have 3 really different G4 PowerBook choices with an additional two G3 iBook choices (screen size) and prices as low as $1,000.00 to $3300. It is hard to complain about so many choices. 

I am thinking of upgrading current Pismo to a new G4. I think the 12" is not going to be a choice I make because I want a bigger screen. The 17" is only slightly bigger than my current Pismo and offers better speed, better speakers, better hard drive capacity and more screen real estate.

Still, if I could pick and choose, I would really love to have the 15" G4 with a backlit keyboard. That would be a slam dunk for me.

One issue holding me up is price. Any time I buy a PowerBook, there is the rather heft tax I have to pay for service called AppleCare. Considering how pricey PowerBooks run, it would be nice to have AppleCare included in the price. It means more to me right now than Bluetooth. Considering the fact that two of my power adapters failed in two years, the AppleCare paid for itself. However, I would be much happier if I didn't have to pay for something that really should be included. 

I know very few manufacturers offer an extended warranty like that, but Apple could as a way to entice people to buy. If you knew you would have full service and support for three years, the computer becomes much less of a risk.


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2003)

If you'll ever use a GPRS connection via Bluetooth and mobile phone, you'll consider Bluetooth the best thing that ever happened to mobile computing. It just _works_ on the Mac (I've only rarely heard of people who get their Bluetooth/mobile phone connections to actually work with GPRS...)!

This is no comparison to IrDA connections. I wish my TiBook had Bluetooth integrated, as the USB stick, well, sticks out. So I have to always disconnect it when I bag my Ti.

The 12" PowerBook is really a great PowerBook if you're looking for a small yet powerful device. I must say that I'd just love to buy one, because the 15" I own is too big for some occasions.


----------



## Factor41 (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah, the 12" looks great and would be ideal for me - was reluctant to get a 12" iBook because it was only a G3; but I have to agree with the initial post, that it shouldn't be the worst spec, just because its the smallest.


----------



## Langley (Jan 23, 2003)

"fryke" have you ever seen a Mobile phone bill after doing a month of GPRS.  You would spend the price of your laptop in data connection in eight months or less.

I always have customers coming pay $1000Aus on a monthly phone bill for this service. Yiks!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 23, 2003)

well, if you close any heavy internet-app and leave your yahoo or icq open... Here they calculate by data-packs. And I was once checking my datapacks I sent trough one hour of chat... almost nothing! So, I think for a chat it's more than perfect


----------



## Langley (Jan 23, 2003)

Cool....would that be the same as MSN as well.  These have there own programs...but what about webpage based chatting like in forums?


----------

